# Akward family photos



## DCMarriageCounselor (Aug 30, 2007)

Just saw this was one of Time magazine's top blogs in 2012...awkwardfamilyphotos.com. I was laughing my arse off at these pic like it was america's funniest home videos. 

P.S. please someone remind me if we can or can't share links. I don't have any affiliation.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

> P.S. please someone remind me if we can or can't share links.


.

Links are encouraged here - do it ! So long as it's not a porn site, I think you'll be OK !


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Those will be fine to link.


----------

